# militant tiger here is the proof you ask for on the draft



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z ... 00163@@P

Bill Summary & Status for the 108th Congress
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEW SEARCH | HOME | HELP | ABOUT COSPONSORS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
H.R.163 
Title: To provide for the common defense by requiring that all young persons in the United States, including women, perform a period of military service or a period of civilian service in furtherance of the national defense and homeland security, and for other purposes. 
Sponsor: Rep Rangel, Charles B. [NY-15] (introduced 1/7/2003) Cosponsors (14) 
Related Bills: S.89
Latest Major Action: 10/5/2004 Failed of passage/not agreed to in House. Status: On motion to suspend the rules and pass the bill Failed by the Yeas and Nays: (2/3 required): 2 - 402 (Roll no. 494). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COSPONSORS(14), ALPHABETICAL [followed by Cosponsors withdrawn]: (Sort: by date)
Rep Abercrombie, Neil [HI-1] - 1/7/2003 Rep Brown, Corrine [FL-3] - 1/28/2003 
Rep Christensen, Donna M. [VI] - 5/19/2004 Rep Clay, Wm. Lacy [MO-1] - 1/28/2003 
Rep Conyers, John, Jr. [MI-14] - 1/7/2003 Rep Cummings, Elijah E. [MD-7] - 1/28/2003 
Rep Hastings, Alcee L. [FL-23] - 1/28/2003 Rep Jackson, Jesse L., Jr. [IL-2] - 7/21/2004 
Rep Jackson-Lee, Sheila [TX-18] - 1/28/2003 Rep Lewis, John [GA-5] - 1/7/2003 
Rep McDermott, Jim [WA-7] - 1/7/2003 Rep Moran, James P. [VA-8] - 1/28/2003 
Rep Stark, Fortney Pete [CA-13] - 1/7/2003 Rep Velazquez, Nydia M. [NY-12] - 1/28/2003 
Rep Norton, Eleanor Holmes [DC] - 1/28/2003(withdrawn - 6/21/2004)


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

here it is on the senate side....

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d108:SN00089:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

notice that this not taken from any news service so it has no bias. now i ask you mt........ you were moaning and *****ing about bush and the draft what is your position now that you see in plain black and white that the draft bill was proposed by two liberal democrats???????????

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I sure am glad neither of those two are running for president


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I sure am glad neither of those two are running for president


muhhahahahahahahahehehehehehehehehhahahahahah cough choke spit.

GOOD ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

These is your Dem. party MT.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

man the dems really hurt themselves endorsing someone like kerry. They would have been better off with Clinton


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It is coming, I agree. Both presidential candidates are afraid to admit it by "political reasons". This is one good reason to build a broad true coalition to round up terrorists. Bush failed to do so.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kerry admitted last week that France is in no way interested in helping, this broad coalition of France, Germany and Russia, they have all been caught with there hands in the cookie jar of the Oil for Food scandal. 
:eyeroll:


----------

